# dri-7.4.4,2.tbz file download problem



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Guys i have a problem. When i start downloading the package of xorg the system gets stuck when it is triying to dowload dri-7.4.4,2.tbz file.
This is the last line where it gets stucked:
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.0-release/All/dri-7.4.4,2.tbz 
I looked for the file to check if I have to wait a lot but it seems that for my conection it only tooks 5 minutes to dowload it, but I had wait like 1 hour and it is still waiting.


----------



## da1 (Mar 31, 2010)

hey,

this is what  would do:

either 1) try a manual fetch (I'm guessing it won't work)
either 2) ftp to ftp.freebsd.org and go to the respective dir and try a manual "get" into /usr/ports/distfiles and the try "make install clean" again
either 3) try to fetch the file with "wget"
either 4) (if u have it) start a vncserver session and try a manual download through firefox/opera/etc

one of the above will solve your problem but while I would be doing this I would monitor the network activity to see what's going on and compare the successful download with the waiting fetch

bottom line ... I would try to find out why fetch ain't working. check the logs and the network mainly


----------



## Beastie (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not sure this is the same problem, but I get something similar from time to time and it's not new. I think there's a bug somewhere. I've seen it stop while fetching, sometimes while extracting (check top(1)). It occurs so randomly and rarely that I never knew what and where was the problem.

Anyway, when I use packages, I usually monitor the process and when it stops responding (.pkg file size stops increasing), I simply abort it with *CTRL+C*, and use pkg_add(1) locally (i.e. without *-r*) on the last package that was being fetched. It'll try to install it, but will terminate with an error and list all the missing dependencies (if there are any). I then do a remote pkg_add(1) on each dependency and finally redo the local installation of the package that was first aborted.

Sorry I have no better solution, and I hope I was clear enough.


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank so much for answering but i think the problem was installing cause i didnt selected the option of installing all the packages. Strangely the install process ended in abot 3 minutes xD. Sorry but i am new on the stuff but thank you so much.


----------

